# sick micro potbelly



## bullcreek (Jun 11, 2012)

We figure she must be about 6 months because she is in heat.  She was off her feed Sunday (it was really hot here in FL) but seemed to become more active Sunday evening when it cooled off plus she ate supper.  She came out for breakfast this morning (6 am) and my husband said she was acting fine later this morning but when I got home tonight (6 pm), she was laying on the back porch and didn't want any food.  She came in the house and went to bed.  I checked her temperature it was 106!  We used rubbing alcohol on her hooves and wrapped her in cool towels, temp went down to 103 but is now back to 106.  

I have LA-200 and also Combi-Pen 48.  I heard her sneezing the past few days - not a lot, thought it was weird.  Husband hasn't noticed whether she's had bowel movements or not (been reading about constipation and blockages) but also found an article on pneumonia.  They said that a shot wouldn't hurt but I don't know how much to give her - she weighs approx. 25 pounds.

We live in a very rural area and can't find a vet to come out for a pig and the nearest emergency clinic I've found is over 60 miles away.  Can you please help me?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 12, 2012)

Use the smallest needle that the drug will go thru,

Has she been checked for a worm load?

You really need to watch and see if she is pooping.  Put her in a clean area, so that you can see any poop piles that she makes today,


----------

